# Closing ceremony...



## philamena (12 August 2012)

Ben Maher just tweeted this pic of him and Scott and some chap called Mo...? ;-) Woo hoo!

http://twitter.com/BenMaher1/status/234734891940605952/photo/1


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (12 August 2012)

I thought they'd all be wearing their medals, they've just showed some more of them and none have medals on?


----------



## BeesKnees (12 August 2012)

Love Mo Farah! He such a nice man, so humble.

Oh that's a bit British isn't it!


----------



## philamena (12 August 2012)

Maybe they're in their pockets? I heard a former Olympian say that the 'done' thing to do was to carry it in your pocket. If you wear it, it feels like flaunting it at people who didn't win one, so you have it with you and only get it out if asked.


----------



## HBM1 (12 August 2012)

hurrah for the option to just watch the ceremony with NO commentary!!!  Bliss!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (12 August 2012)

I don't get why all the cars and vans?


----------



## Holly Hocks (12 August 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			I don't get why all the cars and vans? 

Click to expand...

Me neither - looks to be as obtuse as the opening ceremony!


----------



## BeesKnees (12 August 2012)

Did they just call him Price Henry?


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (12 August 2012)

Holly Hocks said:



			Me neither - looks to be as obtuse as the opening ceremony!
		
Click to expand...

or the drills before the anthem.... seriously this is making the opening ceremony seem like it made absolute sense!


----------



## Mickeymoo (12 August 2012)

Yes, Henry is his correct name.  I read it somewhere only last year.


----------



## Dab (12 August 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			I don't get why all the cars and vans? 

Click to expand...

its the M25 surrounding London innit! busy busy traffic


----------



## Tank_08 (12 August 2012)

BeesKnees said:



			Did they just call him Price Henry?
		
Click to expand...

That's what i thought?


----------



## BeesKnees (12 August 2012)

Wooh Madness!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (12 August 2012)

Dab said:



			its the M25 surrounding London innit! busy busy traffic
		
Click to expand...

It can't be the M25... the cars are *moving*


----------



## BeesKnees (12 August 2012)

MickeyMoo said:



			Yes, Henry is his correct name.  I read it somewhere only last year. 

Click to expand...

Well I never knew that. It's not just a closing ceremony, it's an education


----------



## Dab (12 August 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			It can't be the M25... the cars are *moving*

 

Click to expand...

well it is a work of fiction...


----------



## Holly Hocks (12 August 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			It can't be the M25... the cars are *moving*

 

Click to expand...

Love it!


----------



## Holly Hocks (12 August 2012)

The Pet Shop Boys are never going to win a medal cycling like that.....


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (12 August 2012)

now cyclists with what look like traffic cones on their heads - a comment on the probability of having an accident if cycling in London?


----------



## Doris68 (12 August 2012)

They call him Prince Henry, because that's what he was christened...Harry is just a "nickname" for Henry!

I wonder if the newspaper taxis could be anything to do with the Beatles song from Sgt. Pepper - probably not - it's all very obscure ??


----------



## BeesKnees (12 August 2012)

They do win for most bonkers costume so far though


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (12 August 2012)

BeesKnees said:



			They do win for most bonkers costume so far though
		
Click to expand...

d'you reckon they got Lady Gaga's stylist in?


----------



## Dab (12 August 2012)

Didnt the PSB's wear something like those outfits in their original video or ToP appearance? showing my age!


----------



## BeesKnees (12 August 2012)

Yep I think you're right. Me old too.....I had the album. On cassette.


----------



## BeesKnees (12 August 2012)

OMG who is that boy?


----------



## Dab (12 August 2012)

BeesKnees said:



			Yep I think you're right. Me old too.....I had the album. On cassette.
		
Click to expand...

that's right it was on the art work of one of their albums...


----------



## HBM1 (12 August 2012)

I feel old, I have got all the references and Prince Henry's name so far - Stomp were great too!  i think we are in for a great concert with oddities thrown in - I don't mind, we are British..and odd....


----------



## paulineh (12 August 2012)

oh dear why can we not have someone that can sing


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (12 August 2012)

Now we have Orange wigs?!


----------



## Dab (12 August 2012)

The stadium looks amazing with the flag and skyline and all...


----------



## HBM1 (12 August 2012)

paulineh said:



			oh dear why can we not have someone that can sing
		
Click to expand...

bless him he is almost 70 and an icon, i think he still did better than Paul McCartney - at least they are singing live I guess


----------



## Kadastorm (12 August 2012)

Are you saying emilie sandes cant sing?? Think you need a hearing test paulineh!!


----------



## hobo (12 August 2012)

Though lovely to have Madness, Petshop boys and Kinks, but maybe it would have been better if they had mimed!


----------



## BeesKnees (12 August 2012)

Wow the red leather chicks with silver pony tails are pretty intimidating


----------



## BeesKnees (12 August 2012)

I want a sparkly GB T shirt!


----------



## paulineh (12 August 2012)

No the others. Kinks Madness  we are back to the oldies again.

The Stadium looks fab and what a games it has been

Well done Team GB


----------



## Dab (12 August 2012)

I want the GB flag bearer!


----------



## HBM1 (12 August 2012)

lead singer of Elbow reminds me of Ray Winstone


----------



## philamena (12 August 2012)

Yay- was that Tina Cook just shown shaking someone's hand on the way in?


----------



## BeesKnees (12 August 2012)

Dab said:



			I want the GB flag bearer! 

Click to expand...


----------



## Dab (12 August 2012)

paulineh said:



			The Stadium looks fab and what a games it has been

Well done Team GB
		
Click to expand...

amen to that...its over too quickly...


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (12 August 2012)

Sorry, but the opening ceremony was much better...

Emile Sande not at her best  But the current bit okay (elbow)


----------



## BeesKnees (12 August 2012)

OK enough Elbow. We need some partay music


----------



## heresannie (12 August 2012)

OMG i want a hat with a lightbulb on it!! Why is none of this ace stuff available.in tesco?!


----------



## TheSylv007 (12 August 2012)

Could have done without Emilie Sande droning on not once but twice.  *yawn*


----------



## BeesKnees (12 August 2012)

Time for some more rather obscure performance art


----------



## TheSylv007 (12 August 2012)

too much interpretive dance again.


----------



## HBM1 (12 August 2012)

should be Another Brick in the Wall to this


----------



## BeesKnees (12 August 2012)

Loved the overhead shot of the stadium. Looked like the flag design was moving


----------



## MotherOfChickens (12 August 2012)

anything is improved with the addition of Kate Bush


----------



## HBM1 (12 August 2012)

peteralfred said:



			anything is improved with the addition of Kate Bush 

Click to expand...

she is rather brilliant and the stadium looks like a crown i think - beautiful when fully lit up


----------



## BeesKnees (12 August 2012)

Seriously the red leather chicks look like drag queens


----------



## paulineh (12 August 2012)

Oh my *** John Lennon they even drag up the Dead


----------



## Dobiegirl (12 August 2012)

I think that was inspired, its what the olympics is all about.


----------



## BeesKnees (12 August 2012)

Hands in the air!


----------



## HBM1 (12 August 2012)

it is meant to be a history of British music, you just can't do that by starting in 2012


----------



## BeesKnees (12 August 2012)

Oh just play the singalong stuff would ya?


----------



## partypremier (12 August 2012)

What is this George michael song & why is he miming it???? Get off


----------



## Angelbones (12 August 2012)

Yup, there I was wetting my pants, back in my 20s, foolishly believing that if George met me he'd defo marry me  and then he goes and spoils it by dancing like my dad in cheap looking crinkled leather, I'm gutted


----------



## paulineh (12 August 2012)

Agree

Why do the pop singers of today always look as if they have come in from a night out or off the building site


----------



## Koala Kate (12 August 2012)

Loving it !  Hated the opening .


----------



## Koala Kate (12 August 2012)

No No ! Not Annie please !


----------



## capall na hÉireann (12 August 2012)

Congrats GB on a great games, and I was over at the XC which was class.


----------



## partypremier (12 August 2012)

Koala Kate said:



			No No ! Not Annie please !
		
Click to expand...

I agree Koala Kate.
Need a good act or I'm off to bed.


----------



## Koala Kate (12 August 2012)

Pink Floyd  tribute.. what the f** k


----------



## paulineh (12 August 2012)

Me too


----------



## BeesKnees (12 August 2012)

Tight rope walking to one of my favourite songs ever!


----------



## ZondaR (12 August 2012)

Haha.  Russel Brand singing.  He looks more like the child catcher than Willy Wonka.

Loving the closing ceremony.  Well done London and UK.  Great games.  The most successful, medal wise, for both Ireland and the UK.  Rio has a hard act to follow.


----------



## partypremier (12 August 2012)

Img scraping barrel now we just need Jordan pretending she can ride


----------



## partypremier (12 August 2012)

Thank god for fatboy yea


----------



## Koala Kate (12 August 2012)

I agree  PP !


----------



## partypremier (12 August 2012)

Kerching kerching yeah


----------



## xBumblebeex (12 August 2012)

Why's Jessie J in a left hand drive Roller? lol


----------



## paulineh (12 August 2012)

They all are why we drive on the left


----------



## BeesKnees (12 August 2012)

Boris and Dave dancing to the Spice Girls


----------



## Koala Kate (12 August 2012)

Go girls !


----------



## dappyness (12 August 2012)

Someone blow his nose for him!


----------



## Koala Kate (12 August 2012)

OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeesKnees (12 August 2012)

dappyness said:



			Someone blow his nose for him!
		
Click to expand...

He and Emelie Sande seem to be struggling with similar adenoid problmes


----------



## Koala Kate (12 August 2012)

Oasis !!!!!!!  My gods !!!!!!


----------



## paulineh (12 August 2012)

oh a sing song along


----------



## ZondaR (12 August 2012)

Yeay!! Monty Python and rollerskating nuns.  Doesn't get better than that.


----------



## Koala Kate (12 August 2012)

Eric Idle !!!!!!!!!   My god they have got it right this time !.. shame about the opening !!!!!!


----------



## xBumblebeex (12 August 2012)

Life a piece of ***** when you look at it!  Always look on the bright side of life!!  Love it ! Very British!   Well you have t be


----------



## xBumblebeex (12 August 2012)

AWESOME!


----------



## ZondaR (12 August 2012)

I know it's a great atmosphere and a once in a lifetime, etc., etc., but those athletes must be fed up with standing around for so long by now.  (loving Jesse J btw)


----------



## Koala Kate (12 August 2012)

Poor sods dieing for a pre and nowhere to go


----------



## Shooting Star (12 August 2012)

ZondaR said:



			I know it's a great atmosphere and a once in a lifetime, etc., etc., but those athletes must be fed up with standing around for so long by now.  (loving Jesse J btw)
		
Click to expand...

expect that will have had multiple drinkies before getting there - form an orderly queue for the sneaky loo hidden out the back


----------



## maisie06 (12 August 2012)

Brilliant! loved it all apart from the (c)rap music, I hate tiny tempo and that other idiot!!


----------



## Koala Kate (12 August 2012)

OMG !!! Ladyboys lol


----------



## Archiesmummy (12 August 2012)

Nearly the end and no Paul McCartney ... did our poll work?

Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Koala Kate (12 August 2012)

How many Ladyboys from Rio will perform in the next Olympics ????


----------



## Fantasy_World (12 August 2012)

Dab said:



			Didnt the PSB's wear something like those outfits in their original video or ToP appearance? showing my age!
		
Click to expand...

Neil wore a long black coat in the original video of WEG. PSB are well known for their fashion statements when it comes to clothes and costumes and have worn clothing designed by people such as Armani, Issey Miyake amongst others. 
The costumes this evening and the orange colour of the cyclists reminded me more of videos and appearances that they did in relation to their 1993 Very album. The pointed hats and orange clothes were seen in the video to Can you forgive her.
Sorry a big fan of them so felt I had to reply to this.


----------



## Archiesmummy (12 August 2012)

Take That ... Gary and the boys ... F A B!


----------



## igglepop (12 August 2012)

The link is a bit out of sink but must been seen http://i.imgur.com/bKCUN.gif


----------



## Fantasy_World (12 August 2012)

hobo said:



			Though lovely to have Madness, Petshop boys and Kinks, but maybe it would have been better if they had mimed!
		
Click to expand...


Ahem I don't know how many Pet Shop Boys concerts you have been to? I have been to them all and I can say that they can actually SING live!!!
There was nothing wrong with their performance tonight. The sound may have sounded strange as they were moving whilst singing. He was certainly not tone deaf.


----------



## Koala Kate (12 August 2012)

I salute you Gary .


----------



## Shooting Star (12 August 2012)

how sad am I, Darcy Bussel comes out and I'm all excited because I think it's going to be Spellbound - whoops


----------



## bongo-girl (13 August 2012)

Koala Kate said:



			I salute you Gary .
		
Click to expand...

Toughest gig ever.  Well done Gary.


----------



## paulineh (13 August 2012)

The Whooooooooooooooooooooo   How many more groups are they going to bring out.

The Flame has gone bring on the fireworks and then that is the end  Amen


----------



## Daffodil (13 August 2012)

Both speeches were addressed to "Your Majesty"...... who were they referring to?


----------



## Koala Kate (13 August 2012)

So proud of Gary. How his heart must ache ......


----------



## emma.is (13 August 2012)

I'm proud, I'm inspired, I'm grateful the Spice Girls aren't together any more. London 2012 was amazing and Team GB should be proud of themselves!!


DO THE MOBOT.


----------



## Twinkley Lights (13 August 2012)

partypremier said:



			What is this George michael song & why is he miming it???? Get off
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what I thought!


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (13 August 2012)

Ahh, so sad it's all finished. I've loved every minute, (apart from the Modern Pentathlon show jumping) and I am so proud to be British


----------



## Cahill (13 August 2012)

had to wait 2 hours to see the who,like them and the fireworks and seeing pele.  thought the rest was rubbish compared to the opening 1.

now i`ll be tired tomorrow cos i`m up late.


----------



## Twinkley Lights (13 August 2012)

Angelbones said:



			Yup, there I was wetting my pants, back in my 20s, foolishly believing that if George met me he'd defo marry me  and then he goes and spoils it by dancing like my dad in cheap looking crinkled leather, I'm gutted 

Click to expand...

Anglebones don't want to burst your bubble but I think he might have spoiled that fantasy a few years ago


----------



## Honeylight (13 August 2012)

Angelbones said:



			Yup, there I was wetting my pants, back in my 20s, foolishly believing that if George met me he'd defo marry me  and then he goes and spoils it by dancing like my dad in cheap looking crinkled leather, I'm gutted 

Click to expand...

Love it!


----------



## Penny Less (13 August 2012)

The Spice Girls were deffo miming, and why the "models" what a waste of a good 5 minutes.
Annie Lennox was dreadful, and Emilie Sande, loved Eric Idle, and nearly cried at the clip of John Lennon.


----------



## Stilldreamin' (13 August 2012)

Dozed off last night. Woke up to Russel Brand riding around on a bus and murdering I am the Walrus and had to go and check the bottle of wine I'd been drinking to be sure it didn't contain any extra high alcohol levels/magic mushrooms/other random narcotics or hallucinogenics.


----------



## Pink_Lady (13 August 2012)

Stilldreamin' said:



			Dozed off last night. Woke up to Russel Brand riding around on a bus and murdering I am the Walrus and had to go and check the bottle of wine I'd been drinking to be sure it didn't contain any extra high alcohol levels/magic mushrooms/other random narcotics or hallucinogenics.
		
Click to expand...

PMSL .... nearly spat water all over my keyboard reading this - hahaha - but so true


----------



## Cahill (13 August 2012)

what were the symbols on brian may`s coat?   is it a fox and a badger?


----------



## Jumpyone (13 August 2012)

Loved it all, the opening ceremony, closing ceremony and everything in between.  Well done London, well done great Britain, what a show we put on.


----------



## Pompidou (13 August 2012)

The Closing ceremony was one trip back to memory lane! So beautifull. Best part for me was Freddy Mercury. I had tears in my eyes.

The Dutch Athletes are back in the Netherlands. They all said the games were so good organized and lovely/ nice Britisch people.


----------



## cumbriamax (13 August 2012)

so sad its over-the closing ceromony surpassed the opening one both were amazing as was everything between.


----------

